# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Cupcake, Muffin, Opéra et Tiramisu, Octodons mâles à l'adoption

## seconde vie

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Cupcake, Muffin, Opé
*Type:* Octodon
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 3 ans 1 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 49 - Maine-et-Loire
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0619984607
*E-mail :* unesecondevie.1449@outlook.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Cupcake, Opéra, Muffin, Tiramisu vous attendent. 4 petits gars qui attendent une famille ! Départ par 2. Nés en décembre 2019.
Un peu timides aux premiers abords mais se détendent par la suite, ces 4 petits jeunes ont beaucoup à vous montrer une fois qu'ils seront bien chez eux et dans les mains ! Ils sont manipulables, non mordeurs, gentils.
Actuellement dans le 49 mais covoiturage possible pour adoption dans toute la France.

----------


## seconde vie

up

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## seconde vie

up

----------


## seconde vie



----------


## seconde vie

up

----------


## bab

> Hey ! Moi c'est Muffin. Avec mes 3 autres frères, on attend notre famille ! On part soit en duo, soit seul pour rejoindre un autre frère !


.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------

